

Saving the Feynman van - captainmuon
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/may-2014/saving-the-feynman-van

======
stox
If you want to see the van, I believe it is at Fermilab for this week.

~~~
mzs
Yep still there:
[https://picasaweb.google.com/101140337460005353839/FeynmanTr...](https://picasaweb.google.com/101140337460005353839/FeynmanTradesman?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCIjQjc6azo3aBQ&feat=directlink)

------
enterx
Whats written on the stickers?

... or bust?

------
ForHackernews
Site is down. Cached?

------
woopdy
Buy it and do physics down by the river.

~~~
R_Edward
There'll be plenty of time for doin' physics and livin' in a van down by the
river, when you're doin' physics and livin' in a van down by the river.

~~~
woopdy
This guy gets it!

